# Industry News: Fujifilm Announces The X-H1, Their New X-Series Flagship



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2018)

```
<em>Introducing in-body image stabilization, professional video capabilities, and a range of new features in a robust, durable camera body</em></p>
<p><strong>Valhalla, N.Y., February 15, 2018 –</strong> As a leader in advanced digital camera technology and outstanding image quality, FUJIFILM North America Corporation is excited to announce the new FUJIFILM X-H1, featuring a 24.3 megapixel APS-C sized X-Trans CMOS III sensor and X-Processor Pro image processing engine for outstanding image quality. The new X-H1 is the highest performance camera in the X Series line of mirrorless cameras, and the first to feature in-body image stabilization (IBIS), a new Flicker Reduction mode that allows for stable exposure under fluorescent and mercury lighting, DCI 4K and other impressive video capabilities.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“The new X-H1 is our first X Series model to feature in-body image stabilization, and we are very excited to introduce this camera to the market,” said Yuji Igarashi, General Manager of the Electronic Imaging Division & Optical Devices Division at FUJIFILM North America Corporation. “In addition to ensuring outstanding image quality, the X-H1 is fully equipped with an array of features and functionality specifically designed to enhance creative expression in a wide range of settings.”</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-3 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-3 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-3' class='gallery galleryid-33703 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0941097029.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0941097029-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0941097029-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0941097029-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/4233961072.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/4233961072-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/4233961072-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/4233961072-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/4272373863.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/4272373863-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/4272373863-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/4272373863-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/9736644545.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/9736644545-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/9736644545-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/9736644545-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p>The X-H1 boasts a newly designed, robust and durable body, and a range of features that support shooting in various situations by professional and experienced amateur photographers, and videographers. When used in combination with FUJINON lenses and Fujifilm’s signature color reproduction technology, the X-H1 produces outstanding image quality and video reproduction.</p>
<p><strong>New 5.5 Stops In-Body Image Stabilization </strong>

The new X-H1 is the first X Series camera to feature in-body image stabilization, harnessing three axial accelerometers, three axial Gyro sensors, and a specially-developed dual-processor to achieve approximately 10,000 calculations per second. When combined with compensating mechanisms, the X-H1 produces uncompromised image quality and precision. 5-axis image stabilization is possible with all XF and XC lenses, with certain lenses capable of up to a maximum of 5.5 stops. In addition, a new spring mechanism has been added to reduce micro-vibrations caused by operation of the mechanical shutter. Photographers may also choose to use the electronic front curtain shutter or the electronic shutter, virtually eliminating the effect of vibrations to maximize the benefits of image stabilization.</p>
<p><strong>Robust, Weather-Resistant Body Design and Easy Operability for a Wide Range of Shooting Environments</strong>

In addition to its dust and water-resistant properties and ability to operate in temperatures as low as 14°F \ -10°C, the X-H1 also features 25% thicker magnesium alloy than the X-T2. The camera also features a high quality, scratch-resistant coating and a compact, lightweight body that maintains high precision and strong resistance to impact shock torsion and other sources of deformation.</p>
<p>The new X-H1 features a high-magnification and high-precision electronic viewfinder with a magnification ratio of 0.75 times and 3.69 million dot resolution, leading the class for APS-C mirrorless cameras. The viewfinder display is extraordinarily smooth, with a display time lag of just 0.005 seconds and a frame rate of 100 frames per second, allowing the user to instantly confirm the movement of the subject and position the focus with great precision. The X-H1 also features a 3-direction tilt, 3-inch, 1.04 million dot electrostatic touch-panel LCD, which can be intuitively set to the desired angle. In addition, the 1.28 inch sub-LCD on the top of the camera, which emulates the design of the mirrorless medium format GFX 50S, allows for instant confirmation of shooting information.</p>
<p>The X-H1 incorporates additional improvements based on feedback from professional photographers, including a large grip design, leaf-spring switch for the shutter-release button, near-silent shutter sound, a new focus level, and a new AF-ON button and enlargements of buttons on the rear of the camera.</p>
<p><strong>Comprehensive Range of Video Features Support Movie Production </strong>

The X-H1 is the first camera in the X Series to include ETERNA, a new film simulation mode that is ideal for shooting movies. This mode simulates cinematic film, creating understated colors and rich shadow tones, greatly enhancing creative freedom during post-processing. The X-H1 boasts many functional and performance improvements to video image quality, including the 1080/120P high-speed video mode (1/2, 1/4 and 1/5 speed slow motion) for recording spectacular slow-motion footage; F-log SD card recording which aids smooth workflow; a DCI 4K shooting mode (4096×2160); a 400% dynamic range setting (approximately 12 stops); 200 Mbps high bit rate recording; a high-sound quality internal microphone (24 bit/48 kHz); and verbal time codes.</p>
<p><strong>First Flicker Reduction Mode and Improved Autofocus Algorithms </strong>

The X-H1 features a flicker reduction mode, allowing for stable exposure during burst shots even under fluorescent and mercury lighting. In addition, improvements to the autofocus (AF) algorithm have achieved a number of performance enhancements. Low-light limit for phase detection AF has been improved by approximately 1.5 stops—from 0.5EV to -1.0EV—raising the precision and speed of AF in low-light environments. The minimum aperture has been expanded from F8 to F11, and major improvements have been made to the AF-C performance while operating in zoom, making the X-H1 ideal for shooting rapidly moving subjects.</p>
<p><strong>Vertical Power Booster Grip VPB-XH1</strong>

The Vertical Power Booster Grip (VPB-XH1) is a weather-resistant grip capable of operating at temperatures as low as 14°F/-10°C that fits two additional batteries to increase maximum number of shots to 900 (in normal mode) and increases the maximum period for shooting movies in 4K to about 30 minutes.

The Vertical Power Booster Grip features a shutter release button, focus lever, AE-L button, AF-ON button, command dial, Q button, and Fn button, providing the same ease of operation when using the camera in vertical or horizontal positions. The grip is equipped with a headphone socket to allow monitoring sound while recording, and includes recharging capability.</p>
<p><strong>Wide Eyecup EC-XH W</strong>

The Wide Eyecup EC-XH W covers a broad area around the eye, greatly reducing light interference to enhance concentration during long shoots. The eyecup can be rotated in 90° increments, making it adaptable for either eye and for shooting either vertically or horizontally.</p>
<p><strong>FUJIFILM X-H1 Key Features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>24.3MP X-Trans CMOS III Sensor with primary color filter and X-Processor Pro Processor</li>
<li>5-axis 5.5 stops in-body image stabilization</li>
<li>High-precision 0.5 inch, approx. 3.69 million dots OLED Color Viewfinder</li>
<li>Weather-resistant design; ability to operate in temperatures as low as 14°F/-10°C</li>
<li>ISO Sensitivity

o Standard output: AUTO1 / AUTO2 / AUTO3 (up to ISO12800) / ISO200~12800 (1/3 step)

o Extended output: ISO100/125/160/25600/51200</li>
<li>LCD Monitor

o 3.0 inch, aspect ratio 3:2, approx. 1.04 million dots touch screen color LCD monitor(approx. 100% coverage)</li>
<li>Continuous Shootingo 14.0 fps (with the Electronic Shutter), 8.0 fps (with the Mechanical Shutter)o 11.0 fps (with the Mechanical Shutter and when fitted with VPB-XH1)</li>
<li>Movie Recording (using a card with the UHS Speed Class 3 or higher)

o [4K (4096×2160)] 24P / 23.98P up to approx. 15min.

o [4K (3840×2160)] 29.97P / 25P / 24P / 23.98P up to approx. 15min.

o [Full HD (1920×1080)] 59.94P / 50P / 29.97P / 25P / 24P / 23.98P up to approx. 20min.

o [HD (1280×720)] 59.94P / 50P / 29.97P / 25P / 24P / 23.98P up to approx. 30min.• Bluetooth® Ver. 4.0 low energy technology</li>
<li>New ETERNA film simulation mode

o Simulates cinematic film, understated colors and rich shadow tones</li>
<li>New Flicker Reduction Mode

o Provides stable exposure during burst shots even under fluorescent and mercury lighting</li>
<li>Advanced filters and Film Simulations, including ACROS</li>
<li>Accessories included:

o Li-ion battery NP-W126S

o Battery charger BC-W126

o Shoe-mount flash unit EF-X8

o Shoulder strap, Body cap, Strap clip, Protective cover, Clip attaching tool, Hot shoe cover, Vertical Power Booster Grip connector cover, Sync terminal cover, Cable protector, Owner’s manual</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Availability and Pricing</strong>

The X-H1 will be available on March 1, 2018 in the U.S. and Canada. The X-H1 Body will be available for USD $1,899.95 and CAD $2,449.99 and the X-H1 Body with Vertical Power Booster Grip Kit will be available for USD $2,199.95 and CAD $2,799.99</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## hne (Feb 16, 2018)

This is pretty much what I was hoping for when Canon said they'd bring out an enthusiast-oriented EOS-M camera.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 16, 2018)

hne said:


> This is pretty much what I was hoping for when Canon said they'd bring out an enthusiast-oriented EOS-M camera.


You will have to wait for hell to freeze over before we see something similar to this from Canon even in Slr segment.


----------



## hne (Feb 16, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> hne said:
> 
> 
> > This is pretty much what I was hoping for when Canon said they'd bring out an enthusiast-oriented EOS-M camera.
> ...



24Mpx, 8fps (more under special circumstances), flicker reduction, weather resistant body with loads of physical controls, face priority autofocus. Seems reasonably close to my 5DmkIV.

In-body stabilisation, 4K at amateur friendly bitrates, flip screen, eye priority autofocus: Things that would definitely be possible to add to a 5DmkV

Electronic shutter mode that enable higher frame rates (no mirror to flip, no shutter to cock), EVF so you can see what you record without having to compromise physical stability: These need removal of the mirror

5DM with those features and a display instead of a mirror. It is so close for Canon. Add zebra stripes, optional DLO on the raw files, video frame sync between cameras (for 3D, bullet time and similar) and there's a really compelling camera with to my knowledge very little competition.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 16, 2018)

I don't see a tracking feature for astro. That would make this camera interesting to me.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 16, 2018)

hne said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > hne said:
> ...


You are comparing wrong segment, this camera is flagship Aps-C camera for Fuji. Here are some more useful features which Canon will never implement on its camera as it will hurt their "expensive cameras":
Usb charging
Uhs-2 sd slots
E-ink display for status panel instead of ancient passive matrix display(eink is peristant(without battery power) and when camera is turned off it will show battery and shots remaining)
Log profile built in for video instead of paid extra.
1080p @120fps
Also features you mentioned:ibis, peaking, 4k with usable codec and higher bitrate, and electronic shutter will never be included by canon for future upgrades.
Also missing on fuji camera is Usb-c port which is more durable than micro-b connector found on most of usb 3 based cameras.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 16, 2018)

The price is too high. I can buy a 80D and have $700 left over for a nice lens.


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 16, 2018)

I really like my 80d, but its not an equivalent.

this is mirrorless, lighter, smaller, higher FPS, does 4k, built in IBIS, etc. I know several that have sold their 5 series canon cameras and gone with the previous gen to this due to weight etc. There are some compromises, but it does produce really nice results and a lot more portable.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 17, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> I really like my 80d, but its not an equivalent.
> 
> this is mirrorless, lighter, smaller, higher FPS, does 4k, built in IBIS, etc. I know several that have sold their 5 series canon cameras and gone with the previous gen to this due to weight etc. There are some compromises, but it does produce really nice results and a lot more portable.



Most Fuji lenses are heavy and bulky enough to make this, in practical purposes, not much smaller than the 80D--especially with an L-plate added for tripod use.

Based on what the battery-grip offers, "up to 900 shots," it appears as if shooting stills _without_ the extra bulk only allows 300 shots per battery.

But I'm sure the EVF on the Fuji will be an attractive feature in many shooting situations.


----------

